# Replacement fork for Look 481SL



## Squiffy (Dec 18, 2009)

Hello,

I've recently picked up a second hand Look 481 (which I'm extremely excited about!) with a cracked steerer tube (which I knew about before buying). I'm looking for a replacement fork for the HSC5 which came with it. Any suggestions? I'm basically after something that's going to do the frame justice (light, stiff) and that won't upset the awesome handling of the 481.

I'd buy a HSC5 again if I could find one, but there seem to be none around. 

Easton EC90SL/SLX - I can get these at a good price but they seem to be less stiff that the HSC5 plus it has a slightly longer axle to fork crown length (by 4mm - will this matter?).

Any advice, particularly from 481/381 owners who've replaced their fork, gratefully received!

Thanks,


----------



## tv_vt (Aug 30, 2007)

I'd check out the Edge 2.0 and see if that could work. Can get it in the same rake (43) as the HSC5. Also look around for an HSC4, which was also offered on the 481.


----------



## Squiffy (Dec 18, 2009)

yeah, the edge 2.0 looks sweet but... there are none in the uk that I can find (or internationally that will ship, for that matter!) and the importer reckons at least 4 weeks till they get stock. Unless anyone know of a place which carries them?

Thanks,


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

I have a 481 SL myself. I only paid $800.00 for the frame four years ago. HSC5 will probably cost more than you paid for the frame. bikyle.com has a HSC-5 SL _on sale _for $549.99. The HSC4 is the same only with aluminum drop outs if that helps.


----------



## Amfoto1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Keep watching everyone's favorite auction site... HSC5 come up there fairly often. I've bought one or two of those there, as well as an HSC4 or two, over the years. 

In fact, I just bought and new HSC6 compete with Head Fit, which are much, much rarer. It's only the second or third one I've seen on the auction site, separate from a 595 or 586 frame, in the last two or three years. 

Also check Craigslist if you have it in your area... I picked up an HSC5 there for about $100 a year or so ago. That included a Look expander cap, too, which are normally ridiculously overpriced (and are actually identical to an FSA cap that's 1/3 the price).

There are actually quite a few decent straight 1-1/8" steerer forks, but none of the other manufacturers seem to manage the weight vs performance ratio of the HSC5. 

You probably already know, buying a used fork check if the steerer tube has been cut. If it was fitted to a frame with a shorter head tube than yours, it might be too short already. 

Another thing, depending upon how the steerer tube on your fork is cracked, you might be able to repair and use it. You might be able to epoxy a smaller carbon fiber tube inside, perhaps even adding a nut inside to eliminate the need for an expander.


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

Google Certini in Saltash, Cornwall, they did have a brand new - old model - LOOK fork in their shop a while back and might still have it, ask for Rob or Tony


----------

